# pomegranate alcohol?!



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2007)

well i bought these POM brand pomegranate seeds in little plastic tubs, i threw away the box so i dont know if they were expired or what but when i opened them the smelled and tasted SO strongly of alcohol. i sort of understand the process of fermentation but these were sealed containers and i know they're not ment to be alcoholic.

how did this happen and how can i take advantage of this? haha they dont taste bad but are they safe to eat? i can i recreate this? how can i find out their alcohol content?

how do i know it's not a bad kind of alcohol like rubbing alcohol? is that even possible?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2007)

oh, here's a picture!


----------

